# small desk top automated rhinestone machine



## shade481 (Mar 14, 2012)

hi
is there any automated desktop rhinestone machine out there> that can put rhinestones on both motifs and tee-shirts?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't believe they put rhinestones on anything except the template and then on to the transfer sheet. You then place the transfer sheet onto the material in a press and press them onto the fabric. I don't know of any, but if there is such a machine it won't be a desktop model, it would have to be huge - big enough to house a heat press.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

There are machines that will heat fuse rhinestones directly to garments, but I don't think you can consider them "desk top" size. Here's one: Gemfix 5550 Rhinestone Machine

I don't know if there is a machine that will do BOTH, the transfers AND the direct garment placement, since they use different technology.

There are several desk top automated machines for making the transfers: Ioline Crystal Press and CAMS 2-head machine are the two that come to mind first.


----------

